# What colour DOBOK?



## chrismay101 (Apr 7, 2007)

What colour dobok does everyone use

Should they be plain white? or can they be blue's black's anything does it matter to you?


----------



## RED (Apr 7, 2007)

I've worn the old heavy Doboks and the light weight cotton ones right now I wear a Competition "apron" type dobok (I really don't care for it). I have them in white, black, and black & white. I've seen quite avariety of doboks in classes, but my prefferance is the heavy black bottoms with the hearier white top.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2007)

White, with black trim (legs) for IV and up, and black trim (arms) for completing in international instructors course.


----------



## chrismay101 (Apr 7, 2007)

All the instructors Ive know always use white with black trim as above arms and legs IV above and just bottom of top for low dan grades.


----------



## TKDmel (Apr 7, 2007)

My school as with most I've seen or attended only allow white or white w/black trim for BB's


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

White with Black trim, but for gren belts and above they may wear color uniforms only to workout in, any type of seminar or test purely white.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 7, 2007)

Tradiotional here, but I used to like wearing black pants on the open circuit. Just kinda looked sexah


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2007)

In the US Chung Do Kwan Association, we wear a white v-neck dodok with black color for BB's. (All white for gup ranks). BB instructors can wear black pants. There are variations if one is a school owner, &/or at master rank. Like the ITF-style schools, each modification has a meaning to it.

I go back & forth between very traditional (white v-neck dobok with black collar) to things like an all black v-neck dobok. Depending on my mood. If it's an official USCDKA event, see the 1st paragraph, above.:ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Apr 7, 2007)

All white for the gup ranks, all white with the black piping for the dan ranks.

Now in judo I had the reversible blue/white dobok.  Necessary evil for tournament.

I have no problem with the red, blue, black dobok.  Whatever......as long as it is consistent with the rest of the group.


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 9, 2007)

We wear all white for gup ranks, BB can wear black trimmed v-neck, at 2nd or 3rd dan BB can wear black pants as well. At 4th Dan my instructor said I can wear whatever color I want. I can't wait to show up in my new tie-dye uniform!! (It's an ongoing joke between us). As for the color uniforms, I don't have anything against them really, _*I *_would just never wear one. I think they look goofy, just my opinion.


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 9, 2007)

Our organizations sanctions only the traditional white or black v-neck dobok. I dislike intensely students and black belts who wear non-white uniforms, especially colored uniforms. I never understood the logic if there is any. In fact, if you come to class wearing a non standard uniform (black, black/white, colored), you would most likely get sent home.


----------



## zDom (Apr 9, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> My school as with most I've seen or attended only allow white or white w/black trim for BB's



That's how we do things, too.

While I'm eligible for black trim, it is expensive to trim out a judo top so I generally wear just plain white.

I'll probably get around to trimming one out for tournaments and sitting on testing panels eventually.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 9, 2007)

we always wear plain white... but iv seen other colors and dont think they are bad or anything​


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 9, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> In the US Chung Do Kwan Association, we wear a white v-neck dodok with black color for BB's. (All white for gup ranks). BB instructors can wear black pants.



Our practice is also all white for gup ranks and white top 
with black collar for for BBs.  But we reserve black pants 
for 4th Dan and above ("masters" by our criteria).  
"Instructor" is indicated by a shoulder patch.

I have heard that we also reserve black tops (possibly with 
gold-striped cuffs?) for 8th Dan and above ("grandmasters" 
by our criteria), but I'm not sure whether that is really 
a rule or just speculation.

Dan


----------



## Kacey (Apr 9, 2007)

TraditionalTKD said:


> Our organizations sanctions only the traditional white or black v-neck dobok. I dislike intensely students and black belts who wear non-white uniforms, especially colored uniforms. I never understood the logic if there is any. In fact, if you come to class wearing a non standard uniform (black, black/white, colored), you would most likely get sent home.



Why?  The standard in my class is white, but I would rather have students show up in the wrong uniform, or in street clothes because they forgot their uniform, than not show up at all.  If it becomes a habit, then certainly, I'll do more - and only one of my students owns a dobok that's not white, but I don't care what they work out in so much, as what they wear to events.

The purpose of dressing alike, IMHO, is to aid in the mindset of class - you are in the dojang, a place apart from the day, and I want my students to concentrate on that.  All wearing the same general clothing helps in that concentation - but I'm not going to keep people from working out because they forgot their clothes or mistakenly brought the wrong ones.  I will talk to them about it - but I have one student who moved here from England, and all of his stuff but one black dobok was caught in customs for 3 months - including most of his other clothes, his dishes, his furniture, etc... should I have made his life harder by insisting he buy a new, white dobok (when he had 3 in his luggage, in customs) just because the one he happened to have with him was black?  I realize that's an extreme case - but life happens.  Rules are great, but so is knowing when to bend or break them.


----------



## crushing (Apr 9, 2007)

Like the traditional color of undergarments, we wear white dobok.  4th Dan and up may add the frilly black piping.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 9, 2007)

For training, you can wear whatever color you want, but you must wear the plain white for testing.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 9, 2007)

My school is evidently very laid back in this regard. No one wears a dobok, with everyone wearing traditional gi uniforms. Most of the 2nd Dans and above just wear sweat pants, a T-shirt with the school emblem and their belts. The students all wear white gis, the BBs who wear Gis wear a mixture of black and white. The only time I've ever seen anyone wear a pull over V neck dobok was during a test, when some of the instructors wear them (to lend gravity to the day, maybe?). I'd rather wear a gi given the choice, which I am, so I'm happy to leave my single dobok at home in my closet. I like the traditional Japanese gis a lot.

jim


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 9, 2007)

We've had visitors come to class wearing non-white uniforms. They wear their uniform knowing it's a one time deal. However, if they intend to stay, they must wear the same uniform as everyone else. If that's all they have, they may practice in workout clothes until they buy a regulation uniform. To paraphrase Rudy Giuliani, if you let them slide on the uniform, you'll let them slide everywhere else.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 10, 2007)

Were allowed a small amount of lessons with training pants at the begining, although I used my old Aikido uniform for 4 lessons.   After that it's strictly white club dobuks only.  Although if you have a good excuse, training pants and t-shirts are forgiven as long as you wear your belt.  Excuses are things like "I only have one and it's in the wash for the grading", or "my pants tore and I'm waiting for my order".  

Colour belts are white GTUK dobuks only, black piping round the bottom of the top for BB's, black piping down the sleeves and trouser legs for International Instructors.


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 10, 2007)

In Richard Chun's book "Tae Kwon Do-The Korean Martial Art", states that all members of the KTA wear white uniforms signifying purity. Moo Duk Kwan members wear black trim to signify dignity. Not black pants or a black uniform. That pretty much sums it up. Traditional TKD students wear white uniforms to signify a pure mind and pure action. WTF/Kukkiwon students wear a black v-neck to signify the Dan rank. However, there is no difference between the the dobok a junior Dan student and a senior Instructor wears. No special uniforms or colors. And my Instructor wears a white v-neck on the odd occasion when he suits up, and he's 9th Dan.


----------



## crushing (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the uniform was already white and the assignment of purity to that white came later.  My 'undergarment' statement earlier was only partly in jest.  So as to not soil the more delicate color silk overgarments which were more difficult to maintain, martial arts practioners would strip down to their white undergarments to train.  This dress then became the uniform and then meaning was assigned to that uniform.

But this thread is specific to TKD and it would be easy to say this does not apply to Taekwondo as the undergarment story pre-dates TKD.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 15, 2007)

The TKD school I used to attend used white. I hate white uniforms. They just get too dirty too easy. I much prefer my black uniforms, I'm not afraid to lean against a wall and get dirt on them.


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 16, 2007)

But I could point to various spots on my old white uniforms and tell you how I got each one. On white uniforms, bloodstains and smudges are like medals of honor.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 16, 2007)

Yah, but it's so much more fun to get a BLACK uniform to turn colors from the same kinda stains .


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 16, 2007)

It actually may be time for me to look into a new uniform, since my current one is getting yellowish to the point where bleach no longer works. Ah, the feel of a brand new white uniform unsullied by hard practice. Then, of course, I have to break it in.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 17, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> The TKD school I used to attend used white. I hate white uniforms. They just get too dirty too easy. I much prefer my black uniforms, I'm not afraid to lean against a wall and get dirt on them.


 
I do like black for the same reason. Plus, black just has a certain air to it.:ultracool


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Apr 17, 2007)

-Sigh-
Westerners.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm thinking that light blue tinge that new Shureidos have is a good color


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Apr 17, 2007)

As I practice 3 styles, Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon DO and Karate Do, I only wear 2 uniforms. I use a traditional white karate uniform (mine is made by Mitsuboshi, expensive, but has lasted for 6 years now), and I use a black judo gi that my teacher gave to me that is fashioned after his 35 year old gi from his days training with Yoon, Kwai Byung's successor(One of Ji Do Kwan's 2 founders [the one who didn't join tae kwon do]). My teacher, although from Moo Duk Kwan, is a member of GM Yoon's Korea Karate-Do Association (Jidokwan) because GM Yoon is my teacher's uncle by marriage, so he was asked by him to join.

As for my students, taekwondo learners wear v-neck dobok, karate learners wear karate gi, as do tang soo do learners. Black belts in tang soo do wear black trim on their karate gi.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 30, 2007)

chrismay101 said:


> What colour dobok does everyone use
> 
> Should they be plain white? or can they be blue's black's anything does it matter to you?


 
I've only ever had a plain white dobak. But, the black belts at my school uniforms with black trim. And, my instructor DOES have a blue uniform that he sometimes wears.


----------



## Mellyn (May 1, 2007)

As a black belt, white with black trim, but my Tang Soo Do instructor wore black tops/bottoms for workout only - all white for "occasions".
My Tae Kwon Do instructor wears white with black trim.

Mellyn


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 1, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Why?  The standard in my class is white, but I would rather have students show up in the wrong uniform, or in street clothes because they forgot their uniform, than not show up at all.  If it becomes a habit, then certainly, I'll do more - and only one of my students owns a dobok that's not white, but I don't care what they work out in so much, as what they wear to events.
> .
> .
> .


You're making too much sense Kacey! And yes I agree with you, I think that it's more important that your students take the time to show up to train, even if they are out of uniform.

As for me, I alternate between an all white dobok with a black trim v-neck collar, and an ALL BLACK dobok. Sometimes I'll even get a wild hair up my 
and I'll mix it up by sporting a white dobok top with BLACK pants. *WILD...* :erg:


----------



## Mellyn (May 1, 2007)

hehe sounds like fun =)
sometimes we'd have street clothes/street fighting classes in TSD - thought was, if you can't make the head-level kick in the tight jeans that you wear every day, why are you training it? good stuff. topic of shoes is another story all-together.

i miss those days...
Mellyn


----------



## Klassh (May 1, 2007)

We wear standard white, with the Velcro lapel. But we are allowed to wear red ones during the Christmas season. :baba2:


----------



## Laurentkd (May 1, 2007)

Klassh said:


> We wear standard white, with the Velcro lapel. But we are allowed to wear red ones during the Christmas season. :baba2:


 
Really?? I never thought of something like that.... now I want a uniform for every holiday!!


----------



## Manny (May 1, 2007)

Traditionally the dobock has to be white, only (for me) the collar of it must to be black (for black belts), uniformity in dobock it's a must in a good dojan.

However I must admit that black pants/white tops looks terriffic in black belt studentes, using the cross top like the ones used in karate.

Manny


----------



## jim777 (May 2, 2007)

Manny said:


> Traditionally the dobock has to be white, only (for me) the collar of it must to be black (for black belts), *uniformity in dobock it's a must in a good dojan.*
> 
> However I must admit that black pants/white tops looks terriffic in black belt studentes, using the cross top like the ones used in karate.
> 
> Manny


 
Concerning the bit I've bolded, I don't know if I agree. Having a code that is followed is important, I'll agree with that, but everyone wearing the same thing isn't necessary in my opinion. You don't want some people in sweats, some in jeans, and some in doboks, but some leeway can certainly be allowed and maintain high standards of instruction.
Where I train, everyone needs a uniform after they have been to class for two months. You can wear a Karate Gi, or TKD style V neck dobok; either is fine. In the summer, you have the option of losing the tops and wearing a school Tshirt of you wish. For the most part I don't think I would judge a school by the doboks on the students.

jim


----------



## Shaderon (May 2, 2007)

I'm with Jim.  Our school has a standard white Dobuk, with club badges and standard logos in standard places.  The only chioce you have with it are V-neck pull over style, zip up wrap round and tie wrap round.   

I know it looks good, but when you are training hard the only thing you see are the eyes of your opponant, not thier dobuk.  In an official capacity, at seminars and gradings it loks good also, especially on the photos    But we have a Karate class that practices at our studio, their uniforms aren't as standard, they wear whatever they can buy and they look fine.

It's a good job we get ours at a reasonable price through the club.


----------



## Manny (May 2, 2007)

Don't agree, why? cause just imagine a samboknim using his standard white gi, and hi/hers students wearing red gis and or blue gis and and all the combination in colours you can imagine.

I live in the gulf of Mexico where hot weather and over 70% of humidity is and belive me it's a bad thing see people training with a  sweaty underwear tshirt and maybe a karate pants.

Do dobok (uniform) was created for something I think, I don't mind in dojos or dojans is the students wear black or red gis o doboks, but I don't like to see su much colour combinations.

So please don't tell cause the hot weather you use an underwear tshirt cause the heat, the doboks are cotton fresh and absorb a lot of perspiration.

Manny


----------

